# CMHR has an Igive.com account



## Gini (Sep 18, 2008)

With the holidays coming and a lot of people shopping on line. CMHR is asking you to help by going and signing up so a certain % of what is spent comes to help the mini's in the rescue. Here is the link and it costs nothing. Well it does cost when you purchase from your favorite store's. Please check it out.

Visit My Website Most of the stores you shop at are there. This year I am going to do most of my holiday shopping on line instead of the crowded stores.

*Please check it out the horses would sure appreciate it!*


----------



## rockin r (Sep 18, 2008)

I signed up......


----------



## Gini (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Theresa. The more people that sign up the more $ for the rescue......


----------



## Basketmiss (Sep 19, 2008)

I signed up too and have been bumping up this post on the back porch. I hope others come thru...


----------

